# mystery shrimp, anyone know what it is?



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

i bought a breeding colony and a few from my LFS all were red when i got them, two of them turned more of a light orange then purpley/blue over top.
They are some of the larger shrimps anyone got an idea what they could be?


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I have no idea but theyre nice!  have you tested your water params? I can test for you when you come pick up your shrimpies, just bring some tank water. or if you're headed to Menagerie they can test your water for you as well


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

thank you, im thinking they probably came from the batch i got at my LFS. Ive been looking around the net i was thinking it mite be a cherry/blue pearl hybrid.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

It can be rainbow shrimps (http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/inv/malaysianrainbow.php).


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

do they change colors during the day from the bluish color to more of an orange if so they might be blue leg posos from sulawesi. What LFS did you get them from?


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

i havent noticed day to day changes but sometime they look a little lighter, they also have a thin orange stripe on their backs. i did a bit of digging and found a "blue cherry shrimp" maybe its a cross they are both the same basic shrimp.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

it's just a normal neocaridina heteropoda. The colour has returned to its ancestral wildcaught colours either due to mixing a cherry with a wildcaught, mixing a cherry with another neocaridina, or simply because it is wildcaught. In the wild, this type of colouring reveals the least of them to natural predators. It's nothing special. I would take it out the tank...sooner or later they will cross with your RED cherries and the offspring would all return to a dominant brown-ish colour. Hope this clarifies your concern. 

this is where all the heteropoda species came from. If you want, u could try to breed a new strain of colours. But it takes a huge colony and a couple of years of selective breeding to achieve.


----------

